# Chrome Had Mcg. R.c.   ????



## shoe3 (Aug 31, 2016)

Little chrome bmx rear dropout mfg. RC???


----------



## bairdco (Aug 31, 2016)

Based on all the information you've provided,  I say yes.


----------



## 4130chromoly (Sep 10, 2016)

lol


----------

